
Google has released a giant database of deepfakes to help fight deepfakes - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614426/google-has-released-a-giant-database-of-deepfakes-to-help-fight-deepfakes/
======
petee
This seems a touch counter intuitive, no? Can't these be easily be used to
make existing fakes that much better, or are we far past that mattering?

~~~
Fjolsvith
This is an attempt to get ahead of the prosecutions coming down of the people
who were videotaped with minors by Jeffrey Epstein. The DS is hoping that they
can deflect the video evidence by calling it deepfake.

